# Welchen RAM-Riegel brauche ich?



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen/Tag/Abend, meine sehr verehrten Damen und Herren  !
Ich möchte meinen PC von 4GB RAM auf 8GB RAM aufstocken, jedoch fehlt mir das nötige Wissen, über die Kompatiblilität für die einzelnen RAM-Riegel. Daher frage ich euch: Welchen RAM-Riegel sollte ich zum aufstocken benutzen?

MfG
NoVo'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r4mpag3 (15. Oktober 2013)

Abend xNoVoLINE


Hier ist der Link zur Herstellerseite deines Mainboardherstellers zur Ram kompatibilität.

Z87-K - Motherboards - ASUS

Edit: in der QVL Liste findest Du dann mehr (Download)

Edit2: Danke an Sefyu_TR & Coldhardt für die Ergänzung.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (15. Oktober 2013)

Habe den Artikel leider nicht griffbereit, aber von Preis/Leistung her hast du am meisten was von DDR3-1866


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Oktober 2013)

Wieviele Riegel hast du denn aktuell drin? Wenns zwei a zwei Gb sind brauchst du für Dualchannel wieder zwei a zwei Gb, in deinem Fall mit 1,5V und 1333MHz Takt.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (15. Oktober 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Habe den Artikel leider nicht griffbereit, aber von Preis/Leistung her hast du am meisten was von DDR3-1866


der unterschied zu ddr-1600 ist so gering das es sich eigentlich nicht lohnt ist egal was er nimmt wenn er benchmaks macht könnte man die ddr-1866 in  erwähnung ziehen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Oktober 2013)

Also, ich hatte schon vor zu benchen. Und mit Kompatiblität meinte ich einen genauen Riegel. Habe jetzt Single-Channel. Welchen Riegel sollte ich benutzen? ^^


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Oktober 2013)

Einen 4Gb 1333MHz/1,5V DDR3 Riegel eines beliebigen Herstellers.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Oktober 2013)

Welchen empfiehlst du? sollte nicht mehr als 35€ kosten ^^


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Oktober 2013)

Pauschal würde ich jetzt einfach mal die Corsair Vengeance LP empfehlen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Oktober 2013)

Mit Kingston? Verträgt sich das?


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich schon, am sichersten ist es aber natürlich das selbe Modell nochmal zu nehmen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Oktober 2013)

Weiss aber net welches das genau war, dank Fertig-PC .... xD


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Oktober 2013)

Hast du den schonmal aufgeschraubt und auf den Aufkleber am Riegel geschaut?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Oktober 2013)

Nein, mache ich heute vllt. aber mal ^^


----------



## DSHPB (17. Oktober 2013)

Auf dem Aufkleber auf dem Riegel steht die genaue Bezeichnung drauf, das einfach bei Geizhals.de eingeben und dann zeigt der dir den an 

Bsp: CML8GX3M2A1600C9 -> CML8GX3M2A1600C9 | Geizhals Deutschland -> Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Eig ganz simpel


----------



## Bert2007 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich empfehle den selben riegel zu nehmen, bei anderen kann es zu problemen kommen( muss aber nicht)


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Glaube, dass hier ist er: http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...r3-pc3-10600-cl9-kvr1333d3n9-4g-kingston.html


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube da ist mal eine Komplettreinigung angesagt, so wie der Ramriegel ausschaut


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Oktober 2013)

Ist er nicht gut? o_O


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Oktober 2013)

Ah sehe gerade das du den selben gefunden hast nimm den ist ja klaro


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Oktober 2013)

Ist der RAM denn auch Gamer tauglich? ^^


----------



## DSHPB (18. Oktober 2013)

Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (KVR1333D3N9/4G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der RAM macht da kaum einen Unterschied ob "gamingtauglich" oder nicht, eher CPU, Festplatte/SSD und vor allem GPU


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. Oktober 2013)

Kann zu wenig RAM Mikro-Lags hervorrufen in Spielen? ^^ Und bringt es was, den zu OCen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Oktober 2013)

Nein - Kommt drauf an was du mit deinem Rechner machst


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. Oktober 2013)

Bei Planetside 2 auf max. settings gibt es in regelmäßgen Abständen Mikro-Lags ...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Oktober 2013)

Aber nicht von deinem Arbeitsspeicher, das liegt an der Grafikkarte ( neuen Treiber installieren ) 
oder an Auslagerungdatei auf deiner Festplatte. 
Du solltest mal deine Festplatte Defragmentieren ( Keine SSD defragmenieren ) dann nochmal probieren ob es dann noch lagt, 
wenn ja dann ist es schon ziemlich sicher das dein Internet nicht richtig konfiguriert ist.
Aber da gibt es auch genug möglichkeiten so das es besser und lag freier läuft.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin verwirrt: Das ist doch mein RAM, oder?

Kingston ValueRAM - Memory - 4 GB - SO-DIMM, 204-polig - DDR3 - 1333 MHz / PC3-10600 · [ PC-KING ]

Da steht zwar 40€, aber im Shop wird man von denen eh abgezogen - deshalb gehe ich dahin und bekomme es vllt. sogar für 20€ ^^


----------



## DSHPB (21. Oktober 2013)

Nein, das ist SO-DIMM - Notebook-RAM

Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (KVR1333D3N9/4G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das ist deiner, DIMM

Günstigstes Angebot inkl. Versand 31,- €


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. Oktober 2013)

Mist ... wollte den nämlich hier im Shop gefunden haben 

PC-KING, Komplettsystemen, Gaming PC, Notebook, Tablet, Smartphone, günstig kaufen


----------



## DSHPB (21. Oktober 2013)

Kingston ValueRAM - Memory - 4 GB - DIMM 240-PIN - DDR3 - 1333 MHz / PC3-10600 · [ PC-KING ]

Bitteschön


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. Oktober 2013)

Habe es auch gerade gefunden ^^ haha ... das ist nämlich bei mir 1-2KM entfertn und dann könnte ich es heute holen ^^ Cool, Danke, DSHPB 

edit: CPU-Z zeigt mir an, dass es PC3-10700 wäre, obwohl es doch PC3-10600 ist o_O


----------



## DSHPB (21. Oktober 2013)

Gern - solltest aber auch bissl auf den Preis achten, über 40 € würd ich dafür nicht hinlegen...aber du meintest ja schon ist im Laden günstiger - dann auf!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. Oktober 2013)

Was hat es mit meinem "edit" auf sich? ^^


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2013)

Mach doch mal ein Screen davon und poste das.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. Oktober 2013)

PC3-10700 ^^


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2013)

Das sind die Daten des Riegels.
Aber ich brauche noch den Screen mit den tatsächlichen Daten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. Oktober 2013)

So ...


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2013)

Der RAM läuft mit 1333MHz und CL9.
Wo ist jetzt das Problem?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. Oktober 2013)

Der Riegel, den ich kaufen will hat PC3-10600, bei mir steht aber PC3-10700.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2013)

Spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. Oktober 2013)

Dann kaufe ichd en Riegel morgen getrost ... THX


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2013)

Keine Sorge.
Du hast 1333MHz RAM. Kauf also einfach noch mal 1333MHz RAM.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. November 2013)

Habe den RAM noch nicht gekauft, da die Preise sehr stiegen. Was ist mit diesem RAM? Würde meinen alten vllt. dann verkaufen:

http://www.alternate.de/G.Skill/G.S...3_OEM,_Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1110366/?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. November 2013)

Kauf den gleichen Ram nichts anderes !


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. November 2013)

Ich würde meinen derzeitgen ja verkaufen und mr von dem geposteten 2 holen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. November 2013)

Wozu der gepostete ist nicht gut 1333 MHz bei CL9 Timings ist nicht gut.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. November 2013)

1333 und 1600 haben einen kaum spürbaren Unterschied ...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. November 2013)

Kann man sehn wie man will wenn du 1333MHz CL9 nimmst oder 1600 CL7 ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied.
G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL7-8-8-24 (F3-12800CL7D-8GBXM) 69€ und P/L auch sehr gut.
Also ich habe da eine andere Einstellung als viele hier im Forum, daher kannst mich auch gern ignorieren. 
Dein Prozessor ist für 1600MHz spezifiziert warum dann nicht so nutzten ?


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

1333 und cl9 ist Standarte und vollkommen ok man braucht keinen 1600 man merkt es eh nicht
Nimm ein 8gb Dual Kit (Kostenpunkt ~60€)


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. November 2013)

Bei dem von mir geposteten: 15€×2+2€= 32€ ^^ Kann ich den denn nehmen?


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

Kann das jetzt nicht so nachvollziehen vorallem die ersten 2 Wörter... Send mal einen link oder genauere artikelbeziechnung


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. November 2013)

Nehmen kannst du ihn, ja  ich selber würde ihn aber nicht nehmen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. November 2013)

@Luca http://www.alternate.de/G.Skill/G.S...3_OEM,_Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1110366/?

Wieso würdest du ihn nicht nehmen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. November 2013)

Post#48


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. November 2013)

Weil RAM zu teuer für sowas ist ... und was bringen mir 1600MHz? Will nur 8GB RAM ^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. November 2013)

Das RAM das ich vorgeschlagen habe sind 8GB zu 69€ die machen ca 4-8% je nach Anwendung mehr Performance als 1333MHz CL9.
Wenn du die Leistung nicht willst/brauchst kauf das 1333MHz CL9 von dir und fertig. 
Ich denke da anders als du und würde niemals 1333MHz einbauen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. November 2013)

Habe jetzt auch 4GB-1333. Für mich ist das nur RAM.


----------



## LucaGurke249 (10. November 2013)

8gb wären auf jedenfall sinnvoll auf Hinblick auf die nächste spiele Generation. 4 sind zurzeit Mindestanforderung. Und da man(n) ja meist auch noch Internet aufhat und vielleicht auch im ts3 ist wären 8gb schon besser


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Bei dem von mir geposteten: 15€×2+2€= 32€ ^^ Kann ich den denn nehmen?


 
Natürlich kannst du den nehmen.
Aber die sind nicht mehr verfügbar. Zumindest geht der Link von dir zu Alternate ins Leere.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. November 2013)

Damn it.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

Such halt einen anderen aus.
Ob du nun 1333er oder 1600er nimmst macht sich in der Praxis nicht bemerkbar.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. November 2013)

Diese dreckige RAM-Preis-Erhöhung ... 70€ - 80€ für 8GB ... :-/ Gkaube, ich nehme 1600er und nicht mein aktuelles. Nur bin ich eher Software-Spezialist ^^ und habe keine Ahnung von Ram.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Dezember 2013)

Also, habe mich jetzt echt dazu entschieden 1600er zu nehmen. Mein Z87-K unterstützt Dual-Channel, d.h. 2x4GB ^^ Sollte doch erstmal, oder? :O Habe jetzt 50€ für RAM. Wenn es 10€ mehr kostet, oder sogar 15€ ist es nicht schlimm ^^ Mein Prozi unterstützt max. 1600MHz RAM  Deshalb nehme ich auch nur 1600. Die Riegel sollten eine gute Qualität (keine Billigdinger) haben und fürs Zocken reichen ^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Dezember 2013)

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Dezember 2013)

Nimm die, fertig !
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)


----------

